# Damper won't stay closed?



## tananabrian (Aug 15, 2014)

We have a metal box fireplace and the damper won't stay closed. It's fairly clean, moves easily, but when closed all the way it then swings back open a bit.  It's got a simple shaft with a handle on the front of it... Very basic.

Is it ok to add 'just enough' weight to one side of the damper?  Can I just do something like screw a metal plate with a tight slot in it over the shaft where it come out of the top of the fireplace to add a little resistance to turning?  Local shop says $415 to replace damper...


----------



## dougand3 (Aug 17, 2014)

I assume the damper completely closed is for non burning times? You do want at least a small exit open at all times during burning or smoldering. Eg: a pipe key damper has holes so smoke passes thru even when completely "closed". During non burning times, you could stuff insulation in chimney to closed off. Put a note in the firebox to remove insulation prior to burn or it will be a nasty surprise. Pics of setup will help answers.


----------



## begreen (Aug 17, 2014)

Usually there is some sort of ratchet latching system or a stop detent that holds the damper shut. What make/model fireplace is this? (info usually on the inside door frame)


----------

